# Preseason Finale: Phoenix @ Sacramento Game Thread (10/29)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Phoenix Suns (6-1) @ Sacramento Kings (2-5) 
Arco Arena, Friday October 29th, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN*

*Probable Starters*




































Amare Stoudemire/Shawn Marion/Quentin Richardson/Joe Johnson/Steve Nash 





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Kevin Martin/Mike Bibby 

-Kings board game thread


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

sactown is going down


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope the Suns do not use their small opening lineup. It failed against the Lakers and struggled against the Clippers. The Suns had much better success in the second half against the Clippers when they started Vroman.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 104
Suns 90

Bibby 25
QRich 21
Nash 11asts


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Last night they said they would use the regulars more tonight.

Obviously Amare took a backseat last night to the other guys taking just 4 shots or so.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Should be fun to watch, Sacramento hasn't had most of their regulars for most of the preseason, so the record is deceiving. I'll be interested in checking out Vroman for the first time, hopefully he gets on the floor. He's probably the best candidate to put on Brad Miller anyways.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Norman Bates is starting at Center.

Norman Bates = Jackson Vroman


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I underrated the upgrade of Nash. He looks like a team leader, floor general out there. His ability to lead the fastbreak and set up the offense is going to be huge for this team.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Vroman hasn't put up the stats, but I like what I'm seeing.. he's putting out an effort to get out on screens and he's trying to draw charges. I think he might start heading into the first game - I hope he does because he brings some much needed grit to the starting lineup.

Richardson is ruthless. Did you see him pull up with Kevin Martin in his grill? No hesitation. He looks much more confident in his shot than he did last year, it's really an effortless stroke. Athletes who can shoot, who knew? :whoknows:

JJ is having a monster game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I hope this continues.

This looks like it could be a bigger blowout than the 41 points blowout against Utah.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

What do you think of Norman? :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Joe Johnson looks like he has gotten even better at handling the ball.
He looks so smooth...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

My thoughts:

Q Rich looks really good. Forget about numbers, I'm talking about the way he's accepting his role and doing whatever he can to help his team. He's not trying to do too much on the offensive end and be a star. He looks like a very good roleplayer tonight.

Amare looks the opposite. Looks like he's trying to do too much on the offensive end. I'm not sure if he's having trouble trusting his teammates, or is trying too hard out of frustration, but he needs to relax and let the game come to him. When he gets the ball in the post he needs to assess where he is and what defenders are around him and pass it back out if it's not there instead of trying to force the issue.

Nash looks like an absolute floor general. The Suns are going to benefit so much from this guy. His lights-out shooting is one thing, but the way he makes Marion, Johnson, Rich look better is going to be what's great for the Suns. He's made a lot of easy shots/dunks for Amare too. I think he's the perfect fit at PG for this team right now. He's not the best point in the league, but he's perfect for this situation.

The centers look all right. If they can rebound and defend some, they'll serve their purpose.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You can't argue with Amare. 

19 points in 22 minutes on just 12 shots? Gotten to the line 8 times...

Our bench is outplaying the Kings starters. :yes:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Would somebody just off Zarko? Please?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This has to be a playoff team unless they get waxed on the boards and have troubles on D. 

Few notes on the game- 

74 points in the first half! Nash looked great, penetrating, passing, knocking down the jumper. 

Magic Lamp played well I thought.

JJ looking very good, looks like he added some weight. 

And I think I am better than Tabuse.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Whats wrong with Zarko? I think his wrist is still bothering him or something, didnt look right out there, his confidence has probably been hurting as well. 

Zarko at certain points last year as a rookie looked pretty good imo. I know the Suns were very high on him. 

He has range, length, and can put it on the floor. 

I think once he bulks up a little and gets a lot more confidence, he will be fine.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento Kings center Brad Miller , left, is fouled by Phoenix Suns forward Shawn Marion during the third quarter of a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004. The Suns beat the Kings 124-96 









Phoenix Suns guard Quentin Richardson , left, goes up for a reverse layup against Sacamento Kings center Brad Miller during the first quarter of a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004.  








Phoenix Suns forward Shawn Marion , right, drives to the basket against Sacramento Kings forward Erik Daniels during a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004.  









Sacramento Kings forward Darius Songaila of Lithuania, left, goes up for a shot against Phoenix Suns guard Joe Johnson during the third quarter of a preseason game in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 29, 2004. The Suns beat the Kings 124-96.









 Mike Bibby finished with an even dozen in the points column Friday.  









Amaré Stoudemire and Co. put the finishing touches on an impressive 7-1 preseason.


----------

